# Scheduling and Estimate apps/software?



## KellcoPainting (Jun 3, 2021)

Hey guys, I'm brand new here and was really hoping to get any help if possible. I've been painting on and off for 12 years and ran a small business myself with only 2 guys. I am now taking over a family company that does way more business than I ever have. My uncle has an antiquated system where everything is pen and paper and his handwriting is no where near legible. I am looking for some software that allows us to have all the information about a job accessible via phone or computer. Also would like to have employees be able to see everything they need and some sort of drag and drop chart for upcoming jobs (obviously we have a lot of curveballs and have to shift stuff around often). If anyone has any experience with apps or software that you think might be able to help us out, I would really appreciate any input.

Thanks in advance.
CJ Kelliher


----------



## brownsfamilypainting (Jun 10, 2021)

I've used Estimate Rocket before, it's pretty affordable, user friendly and many features.


----------

